# Llagas Creek Has New Owner



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I see that there is a posting from three days ago on another forum as follows:
I'm pleased to announce that I have purchased Llagas Creek Railways from Bill Mai. I am currently working on filling back orders that were neglected. I am rebuilding our inventory as well as the Llagas website. I have two fantastic switch builders assembling switches daily. Please help spread the word that Llagas Creek Railways is back! Feel free to email me at [email protected] with any questions.

It doesn't show on the listing, but the new owner is Bryan Dickson ~ 724-986-5079
So, that is good news for any of us that like Llagas Creek track.
I do hope that he makes a good go of it.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is Bryan Dickson, the new owner of Llagas Creek. I just finished updating our website and I'm in need of a few pictures. If anyone has any pictures containing any of our Llagas products and they wouldn't mind me posting them on our website, please post them here or email me [email protected]

Thanks, 

Bryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've updated my links to your company on my web site Bryan:

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?...4:track-and-rail-material&catid=20&Itemid=109

If you want to know "why do I care", scroll to the bottom of any of my 650 web site pages, and see how many people are viewing the site at the moment...

under "Who's Online".... 124 people right now at 8:30 pm pacific time.

So, any additions or updates, let me know, I'll be happy to update the site.

Greg


----------



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you very much Greg, I really appreciate you helping me to spread the word about Llagas Creek Railways!


----------

